# Accused of being intoxicated or under the influence



## Aris

After my 3rd ride I could not go online. Then I received a message stating a pax reported that I may have been intoxicated or under the influence. I do not do drugs or drive intoxicated. I have a family to provide for and keep it real professional. My rating is 4.96, great comments, criminal history clean, and driving history clean. What the?!!
Did this happen to anyone else and if it did what happen did you get reactivated and how long did it take to get reactivated.


----------



## DexNex

Enjoy your week off.


----------



## Aris

DexNex said:


> Enjoy your week off.


I figured but do you know what is going to happen and what chance will the reactivated me. Did it happen to you?


----------



## DexNex

I have read other posts here wherein drivers have reported the same suspension.


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs

Nothing you can do, I've had this happen before major holiday and did the express dive program. Welcome to getting screwed.


----------



## Aris

GriffBetterPtkfgs said:


> Nothing you can do, I've had this happen before major holiday and did the express dive program. Welcome to getting screwed.


Wait, so you still here. So did you get reactivated?


----------



## wk1102

Aris said:


> After my 3rd ride I could not go online. Then I received a message stating a pax reported that I may have been intoxicated or under the influence. I do not do drugs or drive intoxicated. I have a family to provide for and keep it real professional. My rating is 4.96, great comments, criminal history clean, and driving history clean. What the?!!
> Did this happen to anyone else and if it did what happen did you get reactivated and how long did it take to get reactivated.


You will get reactivated in a few days to a week. This is standard operating procedure for this kind of complaint.

You will be deactivated it it happens 3x.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Get a 2way dashcam.


----------



## Woohaa

Some pax make false allegations to either get out of paying for the ride or as payback for something a driver did or said.

You remember a confrontation with any of the three pax?


----------



## Chief Bill

Aris said:


> After my 3rd ride I could not go online. Then I received a message stating a pax reported that I may have been intoxicated or under the influence. I do not do drugs or drive intoxicated. I have a family to provide for and keep it real professional. My rating is 4.96, great comments, criminal history clean, and driving history clean. What the?!!
> Did this happen to anyone else and if it did what happen did you get reactivated and how long did it take to get reactivated.


I got two weeks of deactivation from a bogus complaint about being under the influence. I sent three emails with no response from LYFT. Finally after threating a lawsuit for a damaged reputation and lost wages i was reinstated with a warning if I was accused again i would be deactivated for good. Some due process huh... Passengers have now figured out how to gt a free ride once in a while.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Two way dashcam with audio and video. 

The only way to roll


----------



## JJS

Pay close attention to the law for A/V recording in your state. It is different everywhere. 

Only way to roll 100%. CYA.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Aris said:


> After my 3rd ride I could not go online. Then I received a message stating a pax reported that I may have been intoxicated or under the influence. I do not do drugs or drive intoxicated. I have a family to provide for and keep it real professional. My rating is 4.96, great comments, criminal history clean, and driving history clean. What the?!!
> Did this happen to anyone else and if it did what happen did you get reactivated and how long did it take to get reactivated.


There are many posts on this issue



Aris said:


> After my 3rd ride I could not go online. Then I received a message stating a pax reported that I may have been intoxicated or under the influence. I do not do drugs or drive intoxicated. I have a family to provide for and keep it real professional. My rating is 4.96, great comments, criminal history clean, and driving history clean. What the?!!
> Did this happen to anyone else and if it did what happen did you get reactivated and how long did it take to get reactivated.


Any arguments with passengers?


----------



## Aris

Woohaa said:


> Some pax make false allegations to either get out of paying for the ride or as payback for something a driver did or said.
> 
> You remember a confrontation with any of the three pax?


I just remember when dropping her off there was a lot going on and I was really focus to drop her off safely. She said thank you and I said okay by. Maybe I did not say enough like thank you and she thought I was rude.



Aris said:


> I just remember when dropping her off there was a lot going on and I was really focus to drop her off safely. She said thank you and I said okay by. Maybe I did not say enough like thank you and she thought I was rude.


A lot going on like traffic


----------



## tohunt4me

Chief Bill said:


> I got two weeks of deactivation from a bogus complaint about being under the influence. I sent three emails with no response from LYFT. Finally after threating a lawsuit for a damaged reputation and lost wages i was reinstated with a warning if I was accused again i would be deactivated for good. Some due process huh... Passengers have now figured out how to gt a free ride once in a while.


This is Ridiculous !
We must have a Union !

I would pay for drug and alcohol testing IMMEDIATELY then sue the Hell out of EVERYONE IN SIGHT !


----------



## Aris

Chief Bill said:


> I got two weeks of deactivation from a bogus complaint about being under the influence. I sent three emails with no response from LYFT. Finally after threating a lawsuit for a damaged reputation and lost wages i was reinstated with a warning if I was accused again i would be deactivated for good. Some due process huh... Passengers have now figured out how to gt a free ride once in a while.


Damage reputation? Will be this go on any record for any other employers to see?
I hope they reactivated me. I was a good driver and Lyft knows that.



tohunt4me said:


> This is Ridiculous !
> We must have a Union !
> 
> I would pay for drug and alcohol testing IMMEDIATELY then sue the Hell out of EVERYONE IN SIGHT !


I'm with you all the way!


----------



## TheWanderer

Aris said:


> I just remember when dropping her off there was a lot going on and I was really focus to drop her off safely. She said thank you and I said okay by. Maybe I did not say enough like thank you and she thought I was rude.
> 
> A lot going on like traffic


I doubt that was it. Even if you seem too serious driving, and you respond with short answers, I could seem that you are on something because you are not acting how a normal person would act. Hell if you drive super relaxed you could seem like you are high on weed. Or maybe it was your driving? Were you tired at all on any of your rides?


----------



## tohunt4me

Enough of weeks of Loss uncompensated to drivers on false allegations !

Time for Accountability !

No more unsubstantiated suspensions or false ungrounded accusations !

Time for drivers to stand up and fight back.
Legal protections are available.


----------



## ROTA

the question is, what are your righs as independent contractor? 
As i can see, nothing. They can jusf kick your ass and say they dont need your service anymore.
U.S should change it. Alot of ppl abuse of this stupid 1099


----------



## Aris

TheWanderer said:


> I doubt that was it. Even if you seem too serious driving, and you respond with short answers, I could seem that you are on something because you are not acting how a normal person would act. Hell if you drive super relaxed you could seem like you are high on weed. Or maybe it was your driving? Were you tired at all on any of your rides?


I just at my end recovering from a bad bug I caught over the weekend. Diarrhea 40 times, had to go to the E.R and was admitted for 2 nights to get my stomach pump to relax my bowels. I was messed up. I was maybe a little uneased.


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs

Aris said:


> Wait, so you still here. So did you get reactivated?


No that was that last straw for me after over a year of this, I still come on here for the lulz.


----------



## Aris

GriffBetterPtkfgs said:


> No that was that last straw for me after over a year of this, I still come on here for the lulz.


Can you please give details. Did they just not reactivate you after 1 incedent. What happen? (Details)


----------



## Lyftsucks

I picked up a group of 3 people last night from a bar. They had been drinking and rude. I felt uncomfortable with them in the car treating me like dirt. I pulled over and asked them to get out. Then I cancelled the ride. A while later I was deactivated pending an investigation because the passenger said I was intoxicated or under drug usage. I went to the asheville police but they wouldn't give me a breathalyzer because there had to beprobable cause and they don't test for drugs. They also told me even if they gave me a breathalyzer there's no printout to show the results. So I thought about what to do. I ended up going to the mission hospital ER. They were great. I took an alcohol and drug test which both were negative. I sent this info to Lyft and am still waiting for their investigation to wrap up so I can be reactivated. The passenger who did this is Meghan Rolfe she lives at 24 SkyView terrace in asheville. She also owns a small business. Megan Rolfe Photography. Just a heads up for Lyft and Uber drivers about this name and address. Also lyfts message about the suspended activation said intoxication or drug use which is why I got both tests done. I later found out they said I was intoxicated. Why I am still waiting to be reactivated is beyond me. I should be reactivated immediately.


----------



## DrivingForYou

Aris said:


> After my 3rd ride I could not go online. Then I received a message stating a pax reported that I may have been intoxicated or under the influence. I do not do drugs or drive intoxicated. I have a family to provide for and keep it real professional. My rating is 4.96, great comments, criminal history clean, and driving history clean. What the?!!
> Did this happen to anyone else and if it did what happen did you get reactivated and how long did it take to get reactivated.


1) as soon as you receive such a message go to an urgent care or emergency room and pay for a blood or urine test for alcohol/weed.

2) send the results to Uber/lyft. Email a copy and send a hard copy via certified mail.

3) always have a dashcam rolling. Immediately change the SD card, find out the time of the ride of the accusation so you can save the copy of the ride of the accusation. Review it carefully, and let Uber/Lyft know you have it.

4) file a civil lawsuit for defamation of character, libel, slander, lost wages in superior court. Name passengers as "John does 1-5" and name Uber/lyft, and John does 6-50. You are going to sue both the passengers AND the rideshare company.

5) subpoenas all records relating to the ride, in particular if rider was given a refund or credit. Also driving quality (if on uber, Uber records driving behavior).

6) win a settlement and vacation in Bahamas.


----------



## Lyftsucks

Lyftsucks said:


> I picked up a group of 3 people last night from a bar. They had been drinking and rude. I felt uncomfortable with them in the car treating me like dirt. I pulled over and asked them to get out. Then I cancelled the ride. A while later I was deactivated pending an investigation because the passenger said I was intoxicated or under drug usage. I went to the asheville police but they wouldn't give me a breathalyzer because there had to beprobable cause and they don't test for drugs. They also told me even if they gave me a breathalyzer there's no printout to show the results. So I thought about what to do. I ended up going to the mission hospital ER. They were great. I took an alcohol and drug test which both were negative. I sent this info to Lyft and am still waiting for their investigation to wrap up so I can be reactivated. The passenger who did this is Meghan Rolfe she lives at 24 SkyView terrace in asheville. She also owns a small business. Megan Rolfe Photography. Just a heads up for Lyft and Uber drivers about this name and address. Also lyfts message about the suspended activation said intoxication or drug use which is why I got both tests done. I later found out they said I was intoxicated. Why I am still waiting to be reactivated is beyond me. I should be reactivated immediately.


As a follow-up to this post. Lyft reactivated me this morning.


----------



## rman954

Lyftsucks said:


> I picked up a group of 3 people last night from a bar. They had been drinking and rude. I felt uncomfortable with them in the car treating me like dirt. I pulled over and asked them to get out. Then I cancelled the ride. A while later I was deactivated pending an investigation because the passenger said I was intoxicated or under drug usage. I went to the asheville police but they wouldn't give me a breathalyzer because there had to beprobable cause and they don't test for drugs. They also told me even if they gave me a breathalyzer there's no printout to show the results. So I thought about what to do. I ended up going to the mission hospital ER. They were great. I took an alcohol and drug test which both were negative. I sent this info to Lyft and am still waiting for their investigation to wrap up so I can be reactivated. The passenger who did this is Meghan Rolfe she lives at 24 SkyView terrace in asheville. She also owns a small business. Megan Rolfe Photography. Just a heads up for Lyft and Uber drivers about this name and address. Also lyfts message about the suspended activation said intoxication or drug use which is why I got both tests done. I later found out they said I was intoxicated. Why I am still waiting to be reactivated is beyond me. I should be reactivated immediately.


You have everything you need to sue the *****.


----------



## Lyftsucks

rman954 said:


> You have everything you need to sue the *****.


I want to. I can't believe how pathetic this woman and her two friends are. Will an attorney take this case?



rman954 said:


> You have everything you need to sue the *****.


I want to. Do you think an attorney will take this case?


----------



## DrivingForYou

Lyftsucks said:


> I want to. I can't believe how pathetic this woman and her two friends are. Will an attorney take this case?
> 
> I want to. Do you think an attorney will take this case?


Yea one will.. BUT:

The actual question is will an attorney take the case on contingency.

For that to happen the girls need to have enough wealth to make pursuing them financially interesting.


----------



## Lyftsucks

DrivingForYou said:


> Yea one will.. BUT:
> 
> The actual question is will an attorney take the case on contingency.
> 
> For that to happen the girls need to have enough wealth to make pursuing them financially interesting.


Looking at her Facebook she has her own business and travels quite a bit. I contacted an attorney online late yesterday. Maybe I will hear back today.


----------



## ROTA

DrivingForYou said:


> 1) as soon as you receive such a message go to an urgent care or emergency room and pay for a blood or urine test for alcohol/weed.
> 
> 2) send the results to Uber/lyft. Email a copy and send a hard copy via certified mail.
> 
> 3) always have a dashcam rolling. Immediately change the SD card, find out the time of the ride of the accusation so you can save the copy of the ride of the accusation. Review it carefully, and let Uber/Lyft know you have it.
> 
> 4) file a civil lawsuit for defamation of character, libel, slander, lost wages in superior court. Name passengers as "John does 1-5" and name Uber/lyft, and John does 6-50. You are going to sue both the passengers AND the rideshare company.
> 
> 5) subpoenas all records relating to the ride, in particular if rider was given a refund or credit. Also driving quality (if on uber, Uber records driving behavior).
> 
> 6) win a settlement and vacation in Bahamas.


You seem like a damn moda fuca smart a$$ fkn dude


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

if you cant do anything legally, ruin her reputation cleverly as a regular john doe. good luck.


----------



## SurginGeneral

Lyftsucks said:


> I picked up a group of 3 people last night from a bar. They had been drinking and rude. I felt uncomfortable with them in the car treating me like dirt. I pulled over and asked them to get out. Then I cancelled the ride. A while later I was deactivated pending an investigation because the passenger said I was intoxicated or under drug usage. I went to the asheville police but they wouldn't give me a breathalyzer because there had to beprobable cause and they don't test for drugs. They also told me even if they gave me a breathalyzer there's no printout to show the results. So I thought about what to do. I ended up going to the mission hospital ER. They were great. I took an alcohol and drug test which both were negative. I sent this info to Lyft and am still waiting for their investigation to wrap up so I can be reactivated. The passenger who did this is Meghan Rolfe she lives at 24 SkyView terrace in asheville. She also owns a small business. Megan Rolfe Photography. Just a heads up for Lyft and Uber drivers about this name and address. Also lyfts message about the suspended activation said intoxication or drug use which is why I got both tests done. I later found out they said I was intoxicated. Why I am still waiting to be reactivated is beyond me. I should be reactivated immediately.


We can collectively destroy her online reputation if needed. She can say bye bye to good online reviews (if she even has any).


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

Join the wait list club! This club is the best! Membership requires you be found guilty of intoxication without any chance to prove your innocence.


----------



## Raven087

Lol, even the lawyers think your case is a joke. Pay $700 upfront, hope to get costs reimbursed + $1k..

Good luck.

Honestly, I think this girl is more likely your ex girlfriend and you're a stalker. She's probably going to get a restraining order.


----------



## Lyftsucks

Raven087 said:


> Lol, even the lawyers think your case is a joke. Pay $700 upfront, hope to get costs reimbursed + $1k..
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Honestly, I think this girl is more likely your ex girlfriend and you're a stalker. She's probably going to get a restraining order.


That's an interesting take on somebody you don't know. Nope not my ex and you're probably not an Uber or Lyft driver. Ask Lyft if I'm making it up. I couldn't drive for 12 hours because of this slob. If I hadn't gotten an alcohol screening it could have been worse. Maybe you know her. Well too bad.


----------



## Pir8pete

If you get this kinda of report the second you find out from either lyft or uber go get a blood and urine test done, scan the docs and upload it to support, then also go into the local office. Then after when you proved you weren't under the influence request uber or lift to reimburse you for the fee. But don't wait too long do it within hrs as the more time that goes by they can say well the test is invalid cuz it's now out of your system.

Glad you have it all figured out, did you call the lyft support and make sure they reviewed your papers you sent them? did they still say it counts as one strike?


----------



## Lyftsucks

Pir8pete said:


> If you get this kinda of report the second you find out from either lyft or uber go get a blood and urine test done, scan the docs and upload it to support, then also go into the local office. Then after when you proved you weren't under the influence request uber or lift to reimburse you for the fee. But don't wait too long do it within hrs as the more time that goes by they can say well the test is invalid cuz it's now out of your system.
> 
> Glad you have it all figured out, did you call the lyft support and make sure they reviewed your papers you sent them? did they still say it counts as one strike?


I did call and he said I would be reactivated and the person Meghan who made the complaint may be deactivated. But they never got back to me on that. I was reactivated that same morning. I was deactivated about 11 hours total. They did review the papers. They said nothing about a strike against me.


----------



## david90292

Lyftsucks said:


> I picked up a group of 3 people last night from a bar. They had been drinking and rude. I felt uncomfortable with them in the car treating me like dirt. I pulled over and asked them to get out. Then I cancelled the ride. A while later I was deactivated pending an investigation because the passenger said I was intoxicated or under drug usage. I went to the asheville police but they wouldn't give me a breathalyzer because there had to beprobable cause and they don't test for drugs. They also told me even if they gave me a breathalyzer there's no printout to show the results. So I thought about what to do. I ended up going to the mission hospital ER. They were great. I took an alcohol and drug test which both were negative. I sent this info to Lyft and am still waiting for their investigation to wrap up so I can be reactivated. The passenger who did this is Meghan Rolfe she lives at 24 SkyView terrace in asheville. She also owns a small business. Megan Rolfe Photography. Just a heads up for Lyft and Uber drivers about this name and address. Also lyfts message about the suspended activation said intoxication or drug use which is why I got both tests done. I later found out they said I was intoxicated. Why I am still waiting to be reactivated is beyond me. I should be reactivated immediately.


You accepted a passenger on the app so you can be easily identified, posted her name and address online, then stalked her online and followed that up by posting or causing others to post a negative yelp review about her treatment of rideshare drivers. For good measure you provided the name of the local hospital in Asheville which you visited. Add some threats on these strings about throwing bricks through her window. Are you asking for an arrest warrant? You really couldn't make a case much easier.


----------



## Lyftsucks

Absolutely posted hers and your treatment of rideshare driver. I'm not required to keep it a secret. Your names are Meghan Rolfe and David Ogburn. I don't care what you think. Maybe you two should just be better people. When you harass and become belligerent swearing at the driver make a driver uncomfortable and unsafe I have every right to tell you to get out of my car and then you make a false complaint to Lyft. Go f yourself.


----------



## Big Wig !!!

Beware of other Ride sharers doing hit jobs to remove their competition. Uber will believe anything they have to say. Uber probably wanted me gone, since I was an over paid 20%er.


----------



## Lyftsucks

DrivingForYou said:


> Nothing's arrestible here bro. You and your self-entitled, lying, talentless girlfriend can die in a grease fire. LOL.


A self entitled thought process is so damn sad. I can't believe how these two think. Pathetic.


----------



## david90292

Lyftsucks said:


> A self entitled thought process is so damn sad. I can't believe how these two think. Pathetic.


Any more threats from you guys?


----------



## tony265982

what pisses me off is that they offer no protection or want to hear your side of any story...which normally is the right story...

these spoiled, entitled earthlings will accuse you of anything without reason, it seems, and Lyft will stand behind them 100% blindly....


----------



## Lyftsucks

We need a union for Uber/Lyft. We clearly are being left out of any kind of say in any aspect of this job. It may happen in Seattle soon and hopefully spread across the country. The mileage rate charged is way to low which prevents us from making the income we should AND let's not forget the wear and tear on our vehicles. I have never been a big fan of unions but the way I see it for us is it can only make things better. The only way to go is up.


----------



## Mr.anonymity

Aris said:


> After my 3rd ride I could not go online. Then I received a message stating a pax reported that I may have been intoxicated or under the influence. I do not do drugs or drive intoxicated. I have a family to provide for and keep it real professional. My rating is 4.96, great comments, criminal history clean, and driving history clean. What the?!!
> Did this happen to anyone else and if it did what happen did you get reactivated and how long did it take to get reactivated.


Just happened to me today. Did three lyfts then someone reported me We recently received a report alleging you seemed to be intoxicated or were in possession of a substance while driving on the Lyft platform. This happened to me with Uber and i don't drive Uber anymore


----------



## Adieu

Mr.anonymity said:


> Just happened to me today. Did three lyfts then someone reported me We recently received a report alleging you seemed to be intoxicated or were in possession of a substance while driving on the Lyft platform. This happened to me with Uber and i don't drive Uber anymore


**or in possession**, wth????

On a curious side note, I once found a sizeable quantity of weed crushed into my vehicle's floor. Some drunk millenial tracked it in on his boots.

Reported two different people to Uber and Lyft just to be on the safe side


----------



## Kable

Aris said:


> After my 3rd ride I could not go online. Then I received a message stating a pax reported that I may have been intoxicated or under the influence. I do not do drugs or drive intoxicated. I have a family to provide for and keep it real professional. My rating is 4.96, great comments, criminal history clean, and driving history clean. What the?!!
> Did this happen to anyone else and if it did what happen did you get reactivated and how long did it take to get reactivated.


If u had a perfect night with no incidents or reason for a pax to say anything bad about u, maybe u need to log off, go home take a shower brush your teeth and go get a hair cut, maybe u look and smell like a drunk. And get yourself some rest.


----------



## Lyftsucks

Kable said:


> If u had a perfect night with no incidents or reason for a pax to say anything bad about u, maybe u need to log off, go home take a shower brush your teeth and go get a hair cut, maybe u look and smell like a drunk. And get yourself some rest.


This is a really stupid comment. Grow up.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh

Aris said:


> After my 3rd ride I could not go online. Then I received a message stating a pax reported that I may have been intoxicated or under the influence. I do not do drugs or drive intoxicated. I have a family to provide for and keep it real professional. My rating is 4.96, great comments, criminal history clean, and driving history clean. What the?!!
> Did this happen to anyone else and if it did what happen did you get reactivated and how long did it take to get reactivated.


HOLY SHIT! This just happened to me too!!! I don't even f-ing drink, not that it should matter what I f-ing do on my free time.

For me, they waiting until Friday night to inform of feedback left on a Wednesday.

Now my entire weekend is fu**ed.

I'm still waiting for their resolution. I frantically wrote an email hoping that someone would read it and I could go driving, but it's slowly dawning on me that they probably went home for the weekend.

This is just plain insane. This passenger was higher than bat sh*t and wreaked of smoke. He couldn't stop babbling the entire ride, and then this.

*This is the kind of scum we drive.* Not worth it. Now I have to defend myself? Against what, some piece of trash?

The guy who said GET A *DASHCAM IS RIGHT.* RECORD every one of these lowlifes.


----------



## Lyftsucks

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> HOLY SHIT! This just happened to me too!!! I don't even f-ing drink, not that it should matter what I f-ing do on my free time.
> 
> For me, they waiting until Friday night to inform of feedback left on a Wednesday.
> 
> Now my entire weekend is fu**ed.
> 
> I'm still waiting for their resolution. I frantically wrote an email hoping that someone would read it and I could go driving, but it's slowly dawning on me that they probably went home for the weekend.
> 
> This is just plain insane. This passenger was higher than bat sh*t and wreaked of smoke. He couldn't stop babbling the entire ride, and then this.
> 
> *This is the kind of scum we drive.* Not worth it. Now I have to defend myself? Against what, some piece of trash?
> 
> The guy who said GET A *DASHCAM IS RIGHT.* RECORD every one of these lowlifes.


We need a union.


----------



## Adieu

Lyftsucks said:


> We need a union.


Seriously...

It's not like we want anything bizarre:

1. Decent mechanism for refuting moronic accusations --- use those app permissions and sensors to toss out erratic driving claims; immediately disqualify "he was speeding like a psycho" claims for trips that averaged 9.5mph; you wanna act like "Lyft takes DUI accusations seriously", pass out field drug tests to some trusted group like former 'mentors' and let us use your own app to immediately ping ourselves some CYA; etc.

2. Freely selectable switchable vehicle classes - because a multiclass might WANT a 45+ pink ping on a DF to cover dead miles sometimes, but getting 50 back-to-back pink pings in a queue when you FUEL costs alone are nearing 30 cents per mile is maddening....unnecessary... and does NOTHING for the reliability of the platform --- same names and faces still keep pinging 45 minutes later

3. Stop trying to entrap into acceptance --- if i skipped a ping, especially 3 times in a row, I don't appreciate a shady app trying to sneak it in via accept-before-popup while writing a text (...and why exactly you sending it to me again anyhow, after I made it crystal clear I ain't doing it??)

4. Stop sending false threats like "update about your account"

5. You wanna fire people about cancel rate....SHOW it to em, easily viewable-like

6. You wanna threaten to dismiss people over ratings --- figure your system out first, so it doesn't show THREE DIFFERENT NUMBERS SIMULTANEOUSLY SOMETIMES

7. Don't create intentional and false webpage submit "errors" on complaint forms....i've had to send DAMAGE FEES AS PROFiLE UPDATES MENU TREE SELECTIONS BEFORE, because your system tried to "discourage" me from sending it in hy making proper menu tree choices unsubmittable

8. Stop trying to hide info you claim to give --- like powerzones/PT/acceptance/45+ overlapping and negating each other

9. Sort out and make impossible illegal pings like non-rideshare area-pickups from airports or venues with known designated pickup area

10. Sort out that ridiculously "improved" destination filter that gets "used up" while not giving you jack

11. Add a general DIRECTION (ex., NE, SW etc) on 45+ pings

12. Don't send out pings with trip mileage above your "maximum trip cost"

13. . Stop making people jump through hoops unnecessarily in general. Amd don't do unethical crap like bully drivers with vindictive nasty punitive algorithms.


----------



## luvgurl22

Aris said:


> After my 3rd ride I could not go online. Then I received a message stating a pax reported that I may have been intoxicated or under the influence. I do not do drugs or drive intoxicated. I have a family to provide for and keep it real professional. My rating is 4.96, great comments, criminal history clean, and driving history clean. What the?!!
> Did this happen to anyone else and if it did what happen did you get reactivated and how long did it take to get reactivated.


Think hard.You pissed off an "entitled" pax.


----------



## Lyftsucks

Got another Uber rider deactivated today. Love it.


----------



## Lyftsucks

It's not to hard to get riders deactivated. The first thing is they feel free to act or do anything they want after all they are the customer. Wrong. This is the self entitled thinking that easily gets them deactivated. The rules go both ways. For instance rider gets in your vehicle with open alcohol. Rider sees that as normal, but it's not. It's against the rules and law. So now he or she has definitely been drinking so now they have a foul mouth, swearing and rude. So they get DEACTIVATED. These self entitled low brain function brats don't understand it's a cheap ride from one location to another. All they should expect is it be safe and reasonably friendly. I'm not baking cookies for you and I'm not buying you bottled water. I'm not stopping and waiting while you go shopping, order food, or any other delay which costs me money. I'm not waiting beyond the time required to get the cancellation fee. If you order a ride you need to be ready to go when you order it.


----------



## Hunter420

my roommate and I were both deactivated, for no reason. Or you by chance express drive?


----------



## Lyftsucks

Nope. You were deactivated with no explanation? We're you riders or drivers?


----------



## Hunter420

I contacted then 4 times, and still have no response... its really unfair, I been getting a lot of 45 plus rides.. San Diego, Riverside, ex.. and I gave up on PDB because its impossible- but did a ride to the airport, went to rest, got in my car to drive Sat evening and my accounts been deactivated. I just got a new rental, but the issue is dealing with certain people messing with me while driving. I can tell when my rides are good, and when my rides are all drive through, pick ups at markets, and double rides. its a 3rd party messing with rides- but being blocked like this is, breach of contract, and against hertz express drive policies..


----------



## Lyftsucks

The whole thing is f up. We need a union. More rideshare companies would be nice to give uber and lyft competition. Uber is a train wreck failing miserably. Lyft isn't doing any better. If a company like Juno could expand it would be nice. Uber lost 4.5 billion last year and 2.8 billion the previous year. More competition could sink them completely.


----------



## Talcire

My driver account on hold for last 30 hours. 
False allegation of being under influence / possession of.
I drive only mornings, not exactly the time to drink or do drugs. 
Another retaliatory passenger. This is the culture of Lyft.
Pure trash.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh

th


Talcire said:


> My driver account on hold for last 30 hours.
> False allegation of being under influence / possession of.
> I drive only mornings, not exactly the time to drink or do drugs.
> Another retaliatory passenger. This is the culture of Lyft.
> Pure trash.


that's it, I'm done, I can't read these stories anymore, it just makes me angrier and angrier.

same thing happened to me last week.


----------



## Sunshells

tohunt4me said:


> Enough of weeks of Loss uncompensated to drivers on false allegations !
> 
> Time for Accountability !
> 
> No more unsubstantiated suspensions or false ungrounded accusations !
> 
> Time for drivers to stand up and fight back.
> Legal protections are available.


WHERE!?


----------



## UberEatsBikeDriver

thr


Lyftsucks said:


> I picked up a group of 3 people last night from a bar. They had been drinking and rude. I felt uncomfortable with them in the car treating me like dirt. I pulled over and asked them to get out. Then I cancelled the ride. A while later I was deactivated pending an investigation because the passenger said I was intoxicated or under drug usage. I went to the asheville police but they wouldn't give me a breathalyzer because there had to beprobable cause and they don't test for drugs. They also told me even if they gave me a breathalyzer there's no printout to show the results. So I thought about what to do. I ended up going to the mission hospital ER. They were great. I took an alcohol and drug test which both were negative. I sent this info to Lyft and am still waiting for their investigation to wrap up so I can be reactivated. The passenger who did this is Meghan Rolfe she lives at 24 SkyView terrace in asheville. She also owns a small business. Megan Rolfe Photography. Just a heads up for Lyft and Uber drivers about this name and address. Also lyfts message about the suspended activation said intoxication or drug use which is why I got both tests done. I later found out they said I was intoxicated. Why I am still waiting to be reactivated is beyond me. I should be reactivated immediately.


pretend to sue


----------



## Sunshells

That is awful!


----------



## Bigtimeboo

It happened to me ... passenger said they “heard” a bottle ... I called lyft and was reinstated within 24 hours... it’s such bs that passengers can make up stories and lyft sides with them ... this is why drivers view passengers as the enemy and why support any move that screws the passengers out of money


----------



## rondog2400

Aris said:


> After my 3rd ride I could not go online. Then I received a message stating a pax reported that I may have been intoxicated or under the influence. I do not do drugs or drive intoxicated. I have a family to provide for and keep it real professional. My rating is 4.96, great comments, criminal history clean, and driving history clean. What the?!!
> Did this happen to anyone else and if it did what happen did you get reactivated and how long did it take to get reactivated.


You said it was only your 3rd ride?


----------



## Joey Calzone

rondog2400 said:


> You said it was only your 3rd ride?


I love it!


----------



## kc ub'ing!

rondog2400 said:


> You said it was only your 3rd ride?


He did say that... 3 years ago.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko

rondog2400 said:


> You said it was only your 3rd ride?


I believe you revived a thread/comment made a tad over three years ago... 
Alas, it has happened to many of us; it will happen to most of us. 
Thus far, I've had false accusations and a temporarily deactivated status on Lyft 4 times (across nearly 5yrs and some 8500'ish trips, mostly between 12AM-6AM). In 2 instances, I was back online within 24-36hrs; in 1 instance it took a hair over 48hrs. In the most recent instance (which, by chance, was also around the time of the post you quoted- July 2017), I was back up in but a few hours.
Paxholes will be paxholes.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa

One suggestion I’ve never read here on the forum but I know can help tremendously with the companies is if you can immediately find a drug testing location and get tested, and come up clean, that goes along way.


----------

